

Google maps interior of Shackleton and Scott's Antarctic huts - mih
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18868354
Actual Google maps link for those interested https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en-US&#38;sll=-77.552923,166.168368&#38;layer=c&#38;cid=18136866687947903283&#38;panoid=IOpxazFg6mE9O-qaLRC_uQ&#38;cbp=13,82.46,,0,0&#38;gl=US&#38;t=h&#38;cbll=-77.552947,166.168246&#38;ie=UTF8&#38;hq=+loc:+&#38;hnear=&#38;ll=-77.553746,166.170294&#38;spn=0.001448,0.012059&#38;z=16&#38;source=embed
======
mih
Actual Google maps link [https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en-
US&sll=-77.552923,166...](https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en-
US&sll=-77.552923,166.168368&layer=c&cid=18136866687947903283&panoid=IOpxazFg6mE9O-qaLRC_uQ&cbp=13,82.46,,0,0&gl=US&t=h&cbll=-77.552947,166.168246&ie=UTF8&hq=+loc:+&hnear=&ll=-77.553746,166.170294&spn=0.001448,0.012059&z=16&source=embed)

